

Show HN: Automated Schedule Management for Your Church - palidanx
https://www.scheduleio.com/

======
palidanx
I recently developed a site that does schedule management for churches. In
particular it automatically sends confirmations and reminders via text for
tasks every week and helps you manage your schedule with giving your church
members sub accounts. Any feedback would be appreciated!

